# help me please with onplay.exe



## greggylu (May 5, 2006)

We recently purchased a Compaq FS7600 running Windows XP 2002 version. It came with a bunch of Compaq games including Scrabble, Boggle, etc.. When I try to to open them, it comes up with an error message that says "missing onplay.exe". I've looked everywhere I can think of to find it and have had no luck. Anyone have any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

When you say "looked" does that include a search for "onplay.exe"?

Ah ha.. Do you run any spyware or Anti Virus scans?..
I've read that "onplay.exe" is marked as "riskware", and some scans or AV's could be deleting it..
If you have run scans, have a look through their log files and see if it has been deleted or moved to a quarantine..

I guess you can do a system restore to get it back, but pay close attention to any scans, and see if they "flag" the exe again.


----------

